# Wonder about salary in Cyprus



## phongdaihiep (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi everybody

I am Phongdaihiep, i passed an interview of a Forex company in Cyprus for Sale position, they offered me the gross salary as EUR 1710 per month, a medical insurance cover, Working Visa, Flight ticket to Cyprus and 1st month accommodation expense up to EUR500.
Is it comfortable for me to live in Cyprus? If i just raise salary for accomodation cost, and sent a part of my salary to my parents.

Thank you very much, hope to see your recommends and advices.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

phongdaihiep said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I am Phongdaihiep, i passed an interview of a Forex company in Cyprus for Sale position, they offered me the gross salary as EUR 1710 per month, a medical insurance cover, Working Visa, Flight ticket to Cyprus and 1st month accommodation expense up to EUR500.
> Is it comfortable for me to live in Cyprus? If i just raise salary for accomodation cost, and sent a part of my salary to my parents.
> ...


Hi Phongdaihiep
I dont think that would be enough to live on, rent 550 , water electricty etc, all add up then food and transport, + then you have your tax to pay as its a gross salary, it Would not leave you much to live on, never mind sending money home to your family, I would give it a miss if i were you


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Disagree with Monty, your yearly salary would be 20520 EUR which although not great is tax free upto 19000 EUR so you would be taxed 20% I believe on the remaining 1520 EUR. So you would only be paying out 304 EUR a year (25 EUR a month) tax. 

Water and electricity has gone up yes, so another 250-300 EUR a month for both depending on usage (i.e. how much do you need air condition/heating?) - probably less. 

You don't say where you are going to be based so rent will vary. 

Forex companies are a big thing over in Cyprus now and I know many people working in them who have progressed and earned more money by proving themselves. The fact you got a good job from abroad in Cyprus I think says a lot about your qualifications.

Plenty of people survive on less and don't even get medical insurance thrown in. 

I say go for it, you have nothing to lose and will have a better standard of living than you would in Vietnam.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Disagree with Monty, your yearly salary would be 20520 EUR which although not great is tax free upto 19000 EUR so you would be taxed 20% I believe on the remaining 1520 EUR. So you would only be paying out 304 EUR a year (25 EUR a month) tax. 

My Mistake sorry. Should put my glasses on, thought that was 17000 a year .


----------

